# Was für ein Netzteil für einen Gamer-Pc



## ulando122 (13. Januar 2013)

*Was für ein Netzteil für einen Gamer-Pc*

hallo,

ich stelle eine Gamer Pc für eine Freund auf ....

Er möchte unbedingt einen AMD !!!!!

- Amd fx 6200 6x 3,8 Ghz 
- Amd Radeon 6850 (hat er noch ) ..... später gg eine bessere austauschen ......
- Mainboard ( Xtreme 3 ) ....... nicht so wichtig ..
- WaKü (ist vorhanden ) 


Jetzt meine Frage : Wie viel Watt für das Nt .... (es muss für später genug Leistungsreserven besitzen )

Mfg

Maxi


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was für ein Netzteil für einen Gamer-Pc*

Wenn dann würde ich schon den FX-6300 kaufen 

Netzteil reicht ein  be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 völlig aus.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Januar 2013)

Ein be quiet! dark power pro 10 550 watt reicht: http://geizhals.de/790408

Etwas günstiger: http://geizhals.de/677396


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was für ein Netzteil für einen Gamer-Pc*

Bei dem System muss es bei Gott kein P10 sein. Da ist ja kein Großverbraucher dabei.
Wieso um alles in der Welt will er unbedingt nen AMD? o_O


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was für ein Netzteil für einen Gamer-Pc*

Ich schließe mich vollkommen Softy an.   

Ein BeQuiet E9  wäre hier eine gute Wahl, und die 480W  wären die passendste Leistung.   Damit hat er auch später genug Potential.



Und ich würde auch direkt zum FX6300 greifen ...

AMD ist zwar bei Spielen deutlich schlechter als Intel,  aber mit einem aktuellen Hexacore wird er da problemlos klar kommen. Die CPU macht aktuell alles mit, ohne irgendwo zu bremsen.

Abseits vom Gaming muss Intel sich gegen die AMD-Flaggschiffe eh recht warm anziehen


----------



## facehugger (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was für ein Netzteil für einen Gamer-Pc*

Überzeug ihn mal von Intel, deutlich mehr Gaming-Power bei deutlich weniger Verbrauch. Und sooo viel teurer ist ein Unterbau von "denen" auch nicht... PS: ein BeQuiet L8 430W CM würde es auch "tun"...

Gruß


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Januar 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Abseits vom Gaming muss Intel sich gegen die AMD-Flaggschiffe eh recht warm anziehen



Wieso? Hier 14 intel cpu's die den fx auch abseits des gamings überlegen sind: i7 970, i7 980x, i7 990x, i7 3770, i7 3770k, i7 3770s, i7 2600k, i7 2600, i7 2600s, i7 2700k, xeon e3 1230-1290 v2, i7 3930k, i7 3960x, i7 3970x


----------



## Coldhardt (13. Januar 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso? Hier 14 intel cpu's die den fx auch abseits des gamings überlegen sind: i7 970, i7 980x, i7 990x, i7 3770, i7 3770k, i7 3770s, i7 2600k, i7 2600, i7 2600s, i7 2700k, xeon e3 1230-1290 v2, i7 3930k, i7 3960x, i7 3970x



Die kosten halt auch alle mehr


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was für ein Netzteil für einen Gamer-Pc*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Wieso? Hier 14 intel cpu's die den fx auch abseits des gamings überlegen sind: i7 970, i7 980x, i7 990x, i7 3770, i7 3770k, i7 3770s, i7 2600k, i7 2600, i7 2600s, i7 2700k, xeon e3 1230-1290 v2, i7 3930k, i7 3960x, i7 3970x


 
Bei der ersten Generation wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher.   

Laut PCGH-Benchmarks liegt ein FX 6300  in der Anwendungsleistung vor dem i5 3570k.    

Im Gaming in etwa gleichauf mit dem i3 3220.


----------



## NussiBussi (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was für ein Netzteil für einen Gamer-Pc*

Das BeQuiet E9 480W sollte reichen. Habe den selbst 6100 + OC (bei 4 GHz) mit einem 460W Netzteil.
Statt dem 6200 würde ich den 6100 bevorzugen > ist nur etwas OC (siehe Review] AMD FX-4100, FX-6100 und FX-8150 im PCGHX-Overclocking-Check)
Besser wäre aber der 6300 oder gar 8320 (8320 + OC = 8350)


----------



## Freeze82 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was für ein Netzteil für einen Gamer-Pc*

Wieso muss man eigendlich immerwieder jemandem der unbedingt nen AMD möchte nen Intel aufschwatzen ?
Blubb... "ja aber Intel ist beim zocken viel schneller..."Ich gehe mal davon aus das er dies weiß und dennoch nen AMD möchte auch wenn es euch nicht in den Kram passt


----------



## KastenBier (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was für ein Netzteil für einen Gamer-Pc*



Freeze82 schrieb:


> Wieso muss man eigendlich immerwieder jemandem der unbedingt nen AMD möchte nen Intel aufschwatzen ?


 
Weil alles andere nicht ökonomisch wäre. Davon ab, sind ja auch schon genügend Vorschläge bezüglich AMD gemacht worden.


----------



## ulando122 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was für ein Netzteil für einen Gamer-Pc*

Hallo,

Ja ich rate meinem Freund den fx 6300 zu nehmen ( neuere Generation).
Und immer dieses Intel Gequatsche .... Die sind Leistungsstärke gebe ich zu und sparen Strom
Aber in Amd reich doch locker was mann an Geld spart kann mann in eine gute Grakarte stecken oder ?

Als Nt würden also 500w reichen ....

Danke für die schnellen Antworten


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was für ein Netzteil für einen Gamer-Pc*

Der FX-6300 ist die beste Gaming CPU, die AMD im Moment im Sortiment hat (vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis gesehen). Daher würde ich entweder den nehmen oder eben etwas mehr ausgeben und den i5-3470 kaufen.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/FX-8320-CPU-256470/Tests/Test-FX-8320-FX-6300-FX-4300-Vishera-1032556/


----------



## ulando122 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was für ein Netzteil für einen Gamer-Pc*

Oke ich werde es ihm so sagen ....

Aber nochmal zu der Cpu ... Die muss doch nur so viel Leistung bringen das die GPU nich limitiert oder ?


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was für ein Netzteil für einen Gamer-Pc*

Das sagtest Du bereits


----------



## KastenBier (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was für ein Netzteil für einen Gamer-Pc*



ulando122 schrieb:


> Und immer dieses Intel Gequatsche .... Die sind Leistungsstärke gebe ich zu und sparen Strom
> Aber in Amd reich doch locker was mann an Geld spart kann mann in eine gute Grakarte stecken oder ?


 
Natürlich "reicht" auch ein AMD. Aus P/L-Sicht führt imho aber kein Weg an Intel vorbei.

Ein Fiat Punto würde auch reichen um zur Arbeit zu kommen, aber warum nicht ein paar Euro mehr ausgeben und dafür im VW Golf zur Arbeit fahren?


----------



## facehugger (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was für ein Netzteil für einen Gamer-Pc*



KastenBier schrieb:


> Ein Fiat Punto würde auch reichen um zur Arbeit zu kommen, aber warum nicht ein paar Euro mehr ausgeben und dafür im VW Golf zur Arbeit fahren?


Und dabei auch noch weniger verbrauchen... *@TE:  *sorry für den "bösen" Vorschlag. Wird bestimmt nie wieder vorkommen Wir versuchen hier jedoch meist das beste für die hilfesuchenden herauszusuchen. Und das ist nun mal aktuell bei den CPU`s leider nicht AMD. Und ich habe nie behauptet, das man mit dem Intel-Konkurrenten nicht zocken kann...

Gruß


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was für ein Netzteil für einen Gamer-Pc*

Also ich sehe das ganze so:   

Die AMDs sind beim Gaming deutlich hinter den Intels,  aber die besseren (6 Kerne aufwärts)  sind gut genug, damit man mit ihnen ohne Einschränkungen zocken kann.   (Abseits sind sie eh gut)

Da sie aber deutlich günstiger sind, denke ich ebenfalls, dass sich die Mehrkosten (die ja auch beim Mainboard etc. anfallen)  besser in die Grafikkarte investieren lassen.  

Das wäre dann aus meiner Sicht ökonomisch.


Außerdem sollte man wohl mal kurz erwähnen, dass die AMDs auch in günstigen Versionen noch sehr viel OC-Potential haben   Da ändert sich die Lage ganz deutlich.



Aber genug, ich schließe mich KastenBier an:   Es sind alle sinnvollen Vorschläge gemacht worden.  Bei AMD bitte 6 Kerne (möglichst neu),  oder  auf Intel umschwenken und einen günstigen i5 nehmen.


----------



## ulando122 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was für ein Netzteil für einen Gamer-Pc*

Oke ... 

Ich verstehe es ja .... Zu welche Intel könntet ihr ihm raten ?


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was für ein Netzteil für einen Gamer-Pc*

i5-3470 bzw. wenn er übertakten will: i5-3570K.


----------



## ulando122 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was für ein Netzteil für einen Gamer-Pc*

Ok 

Der Intel Kostet  ca. 90€ mehr ... würde aber viel mehr Leistung besitzen und ein paar Watt sparen ...
Ich werde Ihm das vorschlagen und noch ein paar Benchmarks vergleichen ...
Aber anders herum ist die Idee auch nicht schlecht die 90€ in eine gute Grakarte zu stecken ...
Und damit dir 6850 zu ersetzen


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was für ein Netzteil für einen Gamer-Pc*

Kommt auf die Auflösung des Monitors an. Für FullHD ist die HD6850 schon etwas schwach auf der Brust.

Wie hoch ist denn das Budget für den Rechner?


----------



## KastenBier (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was für ein Netzteil für einen Gamer-Pc*

Rein hypothetisch für die 6850 bekommst du noch 50€ auf Ebay, hast du insgesamt 140€ zur Verfügung. Dafür bekommst du noch keine signifikant bessere Grafikkarte. Ich würde ein wenig mehr in die CPU investieren und dann später auf eine ordentliche Grafikkarte aufrüsten. Eventuell sogar schon die nächste Generation Grafikkarten von AMD oder Nvidia.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was für ein Netzteil für einen Gamer-Pc*

Für die 6850 kann man uU  noch einiges mehr bekommen.  Ich habe meine vor 3 Monaten für 80€ verkaufen können.


Bei dem Budget wäre aber vielleicht doch ein FX 6300 gut, da man dann eine deutlich bessere Grafikkarte bekäme?

Für 140€  bekommt man eine gute gebrauchte Grafikkarte. Eine GTX 560Ti ist locker drin, vielleicht auch eine 570.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was für ein Netzteil für einen Gamer-Pc*



ulando122 schrieb:


> Als Nt würden also 500w reichen ....


Das be quiet E9 480Watt reicht voll aus


----------



## ulando122 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was für ein Netzteil für einen Gamer-Pc*

hallo,

Ich dachte es so ....... Die 90€ die mann an der CPU spart könnte mann ja mehr investieren ..... 

ich dachte an diese Grafikkarten : 

1. 3072MB EVGA GeForce GTX 660 Superclocked Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) 
2. 2048MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7870 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,

Und als CPU den fx 6300 ....
+ Mb : ASRock 970 Extreme3 AMD 970 So.AM3+ Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
+ RAM: 8GB Corsair ValueSelect DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks
+ NT:   http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...t--System-Power-7-Non-Modular-80--Silver.html


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was für ein Netzteil für einen Gamer-Pc*

Von den beiden genannten würde ich auf jeden Fall die HD7870 nehmen, weil etwas günstiger und schneller. Und wenn Du bei einem Händler bestellst, der bei der AMD Never Settle Aktion mitmacht, gibt es noch Far Cry3 gratis:

AMD NEVER SETTLE GAME BUNDLE - Farcry3, Hitman, Sleeping Dogs, Medal of Honor


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was für ein Netzteil für einen Gamer-Pc*

Beim Netzteil wäre ein E9 besser, ansonsten finde ich das so ziemlich gut.   Damit kommst du weiter, als wenn du ne wirklich gute CPU kaufst, aber kein Geld mehr für die Grafikkarte hast


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was für ein Netzteil für einen Gamer-Pc*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Damit kommst du weiter, als wenn du ne wirklich gute CPU kaufst, aber kein Geld mehr für die Grafikkarte hast



Ach, die Intel HD 2500 reicht doch aus


----------



## ulando122 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was für ein Netzteil für einen Gamer-Pc*

oke ..... 

naja also ich glaube das wäre die beste zusammenstellung ......
Und das Nt sollte doch auch reichen ....

Ich denke mal damit sollten Spiele (Bf3 Bl2 Mw3 ... ) locker auf HD und gten Settings möglich sein ....


----------



## facehugger (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was für ein Netzteil für einen Gamer-Pc*

Welche Zusammenstellung, ich seh nix... Kannst die hier ja noch einmal posten, für`s Feintuning

Gruß


----------



## KaiTorben (14. Januar 2013)

Wenn der i5 zu teuer ist, warum dann krin i3?
Der ist immernoch s hneller als der Bulli


----------



## ulando122 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was für ein Netzteil für einen Gamer-Pc*

hallo,

KaiTorben .... ich weiss nicht warum einen dual Core cpu ..... also das die AMD ja keine echten 6 kerner sind ist ja bekannt .....
Aber ich glaube ein dual Core fürs Gaming ist langsam out ....
Meine zsm. stellung steht doch in dem post mit den 2 Graikkarten


----------



## KaiTorben (14. Januar 2013)

Warum bitte soll das out sein?
Einen Dual-Core einfach weil er schneller ist
Wenn er trotzdem svhneller ist als ein 8-Kerner von AMD (FX-8350) und dieser 8-Kerber bochmal 70% teurer ist, wo liegt dann dein Problem


----------



## facehugger (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was für ein Netzteil für einen Gamer-Pc*

Der i3 ist recht fix:


FX-8320, FX-6300 und FX-4300 im Test: Die kleinen Vishera-Modelle treten an
in Games kann er sogar meist recht gut gegen den FX-8350 anstinken. Trotz nur 2 "echten" Kernen und *deutlich* weniger Leistungsaufnahme unter Last... AMD kann aktuell einfach nicht wirklich bei der Game-Power mithalten, genau *deswegen* empfehlen wir hier meist einen Intel-Prozzi. Aber ich bin schon ruhig, sonst bekomm ich wieder Haue

Gruß


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was für ein Netzteil für einen Gamer-Pc*

Nach aktuellen Tests ist der i3  im Mittel auf dem Niveau des FX 6300.  Je nach Spiel ist mal der eine, mal der andere in winziges bisschen vorne.


----------



## facehugger (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was für ein Netzteil für einen Gamer-Pc*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Nach aktuellen Tests ist der i3  im Mittel auf dem Niveau des FX 6300.  Je nach Spiel ist mal der eine, mal der andere in winziges bisschen vorne.


Und das schafft der Kleene mit nur 2 Cores (und HT) sowie mit überragender Effizienz. Das sei nicht vergessen! Sicher hat man mit einem FX-6300 in Games aber auch seinen Spaß Intel ist halt einfach bei der reinen pro Takt-Leistung deutlich besser...

Gruß


----------



## ulando122 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was für ein Netzteil für einen Gamer-Pc*

hmmm oke ..

Könnte mir jemand ein Intel System bis 300 max. max. max. 350 € zsm. stellen ....


----------



## Rosigatton (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was für ein Netzteil für einen Gamer-Pc*

Produktvergleich Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80637I53470), Intel Core i5-3350P, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53350P), Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53450) | Geizhals Deutschland

Produktvergleich ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3), Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3), ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3), Gigabyte GA-B75-D3V, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland

Netzteil am besten das schon erwähnte BQ E9 400 Watt : Produktvergleich be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197), be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.3 (E9-400W/BN190), Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3, be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.3 (E9-450W/BN191), Cougar A400 400W ATX 2.3, b

RAM : Produktvergleich Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9), Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00), G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-128

i5 3470 + H77 Board + RAM + BQ E9 400 Watt = ~ 340,- Taler


----------



## ulando122 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was für ein Netzteil für einen Gamer-Pc*

hmmm das ist schon ganz gut ... aber ich würde  das "K" bevorzugen


----------



## Rosigatton (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was für ein Netzteil für einen Gamer-Pc*

Da kommst Du aber nicht mit 350,- Euro hin .

Exakt 445,- Taler : https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220e293f18aedb5b37463b48035733e2132cccf79ee18


----------



## KaiTorben (15. Januar 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Da kommst Du aber nicht mit 350,- Euro hin .
> 
> Exakt 445,- Taler : https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/f6aa91220e293f18aedb5b37463b48035733e2132cccf79ee18



Nimm dovh ein billigeres Board, z. B. Asrock Z77 Pro3


----------



## Rosigatton (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was für ein Netzteil für einen Gamer-Pc*

Dann kostet der Spaß immer noch mehr als 400,- Taler und beim Z77 Pro3 könnte es Probleme mit dem Macho geben. 

Alternative : EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (84000000029) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------

